# My 5 Month Old Puppy Died



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is heartbreaking and I am so, so sorry. Could it have been parvo virus? We had a puppy die from that many years ago and there was lots of diarrhea. Again, I am so sorry. That is terribly sad.


----------



## aky9 (Oct 19, 2017)

Struggling to cope at the moment, house is so empty and my 15 year old son cant stop crying. Blood test said there was no Parvo, lost for words.


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

I?m so sorry for your loss. How heart breaking. It is so devastating to lose a pet and he was just a baby.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. 

Did your Vet give you any idea what the cause may have been? Your Vet could do a necropsy to determine what happened. 

Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wiggles-wags-and-woofs (Aug 24, 2017)

I can't offer any advice but am terribly, terribly sorry for your loss. Sending light and positivity to you and your family, please know that this community is here for you!

Can your vet do an autopsy?


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Personally I would try to find out just to make sure it isn't anything that you could get.


----------



## soprano87 (May 19, 2006)

I am so so sorry. This is heartbreaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your baby Inca. I hope the vet does necropsy to find out why. My heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I also hope that further testing can be done to find the cause. It would be beneficial for you to know what happened for a plethora of reasons.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 
I wouldn't bring another puppy into your home without knowing what killed this one. So if it's still possible to have a necropsy done that could be valuable information.
For one you need time to heal but many virus are air born or transmitted in the pooh. I would be doing a massive clean up in the yard and whatever may be in the house time to die before trying again.
It's also a good idea to do lots of research for a reputable breeder to make sure you get a healthy puppy when you are ready.


----------



## FlashyZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about your puppy. Hugs to you and your family. <3


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Scoutland (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Crosby7 (Sep 28, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. That is completely heartbreaking.


----------



## Timmysgirl (Jun 8, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to lose them but especially so unexpectedly. :'(


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Did your vet do a fecal test? This is generally how parvo is diagnosed. The blood test would show low white blood count, but most vets diagnose via the fecal matter carrying the virus. 

Again, so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## shay11 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi,

This happened to my puppy as well 2 days ago. She ate a dead bird. 3 days later got bad diarrhea and died within 2 days. Me and my GF are devasted. The pain is just unbearable. I know how you have would have felt. May God blesses these beautiful souls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

shay11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This happened to my puppy as well 2 days ago. She ate a dead bird. 3 days later got bad diarrhea and died within 2 days. Me and my GF are devasted. The pain is just unbearable. I know how you have would have felt. May God blesses these beautiful souls.


I am so sorry about your pup.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

shay11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This happened to my puppy as well 2 days ago. She ate a dead bird. 3 days later got bad diarrhea and died within 2 days. Me and my GF are devasted. The pain is just unbearable. I know how you have would have felt. May God blesses these beautiful souls.


That is a terrible thing to happen. I am so sorry.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Winnie’smom (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry aky9 and also shay11 . This is heartbreaking.


----------

